# New member



## Gops (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi there! I'm new to the forum, but not to the VAG scene! I'm a usual poster on ASN on the same username (makes things easier!) and own an s3 8L! I'm here to gather abit of info as my cousin is looking for a 8N TT 180! Hopefully I can find some good buyers guides and what to look out for? I'm pretty handy with the chassis and engine because of my own car and the list of mods I have and I have VCDS so fault finding is easy enough 

Hope to learn a bit here 

Gops


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

maybe ASN ( whoever they are  ) should have told you not to bother with the 180


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  why the 180? The 225 is the same to insure and gives the same MPG


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

and more power


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gops, Welcome to the TTF.
Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, *so as I said don't rush into it.*
Hoggy.


----------



## Gops (Sep 8, 2013)

Well It's not my purchase really! I did tell him the 225 was a better choice and there's far more selection on PH to! I'm warming to the TT a little  (let's hope nobody from Asn sees that!)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

OMG,, do ASN have hit men !!


----------



## Gops (Sep 8, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Gops, Welcome to the TTF.
> Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
> Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
> 3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
> ...


Thanks for the info bud! The dash pod is a new one I wasn't aware of! Never really had that problem on the s3! But read up on it and will read the thread thoroughly.


----------



## Gops (Sep 8, 2013)

roddy said:


> OMG,, do ASN have hit men !!


Yes.. His name is Jardo :| lol


----------



## Jardo (Sep 8, 2013)

Lets face it, they're both crap.

Whether you have a K03 or a K04 it's going to be an asthmatic hairdryer anyway, I'd rather save my cash and buy the undesirable car then pool the savings into fitting a K04-064/GT30 on it.

Gops won't be happy with girl power on either k04 or k03.

Get the cheaper car, learn about them and then spend money upgrading what you have as and when necessary. The cost saving between a K04 and a K03 car can buy you lots of things which will make the 180 much faster than a 225...Like a remap and a set of ARB's.

Just buy the best car you can so you've got a SOLID base to work on, regardless of K03 or K04.

I really like TT's, they're a good package. If I hadn't invested so much in my 8L I'd probably be tempted with an upgrade.

Your S3 was the first one I ever drove, over 5 years ago now. And I was really really impressed with it then, not the usual hunk of junk Haldex rubbish I've grown to hate. If it's even half as good now as it was then, you will have no reason to be tempted into getting a TT for yourself.

:wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

well as you may or may not realise most of us on here are q happy with the easily achieved 260 odd fron the standard 225, and those who are not go on further to achieve, mostly , their required power,,,, we know it is not a porsche or ferrari, but is by and far the best combination car available for the money....
oh,, and btw , welcome


----------



## Jardo (Sep 8, 2013)

Cheers for the welcome.


----------



## Gops (Sep 8, 2013)

Blimey it's been a while! Hope everyone is good, come back to see what you TT boys are up to


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

and girls......

J
xx


----------

